# Dog park water aggression?



## kelseyca (May 4, 2011)

My 1 year old pup has improved so much in the past few months. She is no longer leash-reactive with other dogs (although she had an incident today after months of not reacting!), and for the most part she no longer reacts to strangers unless they surprise her by coming right at her or reaching for her quickly. We are still working on her issues with positive reinforcement.

She is very water aggressive at the dog park, however. I know that a lot of dogs resource guard and people have told us it's no big deal, but I would like to know if there is any way to work on this with her and help her get over this problem. The way she acts scares me sometimes!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't take her to the dog park anymore, especially if she's aggressive. I think you are asking for trouble if you contuine to do so.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Preventative measures. If all these behaviors happen only when she's at the dog park. Don't take her anymore. I find it's easier for a dog to learn the proper way through prevention rather than being corrected all the time for things they didn't know they weren't supposed to do.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

IMO, if the dog park is a way of life, then make the necessary changes.
Make sure other owners don't give her water, and make sure that YOU and ONLY YOU give her water.
That's what I would do.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Personally, IMHO resource guarding is a big deal.
It's the dog making the decision not to "share" myself or a toy, bone, etc.
Goes back to NILF or Structure, or Lifestyle Balance, whatever you want to call it. Leadership Roles??? Who knows, if I over think it, it just comes down to "What the heck was that? I don't know, but it wasn't acceptable behavior"

Alice would do stuff like this when she was younger and to a point it's "phase"
She would herd all the tennis balls into a little pile at the park and then guard them from other dogs. We would take the balls away and then give them to the other dogs; leash up and then leave the park. (you can't stay at "disneyland" and act like a jerk)
Water bowls at most dog parks are filthy, filthy things....I encourage her not to drink out of them and bring my own and water her when we leave in the car.
When she would guard the bowl at the park, I would follow her over and literally stand over her while she drank. If I saw so much as a lip curl or a focused stare, I would block her path to the bowl and back her away from the bowl. I wouldn't use any command, just herd her away. Usually if you are too far away and wait until you hear the vocalization it's a bit too late as far as timing with the dog goes.
When she would drink like a good girl and allow a dog to come close I'd lavishly praise. (no treats at the dogpark, not a good idea; especially with a dog that's guardy) I'd just use the happy win the lottery voice.
Note: many herding types tend to be guardy in general. 
I can now have the neighbor's Bull Terrier mix, a female come over and they all drink out of the same bowl.
Got the pictures to prove it....
Good luck, I hope that helps and you consider it an issue to work on.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> IMO, if the dog park is a way of life, then make the necessary changes.
> Make sure other owners don't give her water, and make sure that YOU and ONLY YOU give her water.
> That's what I would do.


Like Anthony suggested, don't let other owners give her water. Jazz is like that with his water so I just tell people don't give him water please. I haven't had a problem. When I give him water I will take him off the path away from others and this has eliminated problems for us. If I see another dog heading toward us when he's drinking I just stop giving him water until were alone again.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

kelseyca said:


> She is very water aggressive at the dog park, however.* I know that a lot of dogs resource guard and people have told us it's no big deal,* but I would like to know if there is any way to work on this with her and help her get over this problem. The way she acts scares me sometimes!


I disagree with that statement. Resouce guarding is a very big deal, it will not stop with water. I would not go to the dog park unless there is absolutely nothing my dog could guard. What will happen when someone tosses a ball for thier dog and your dog decides he/she wants the ball. I have not found anything that stops this behavior except precautionary measures.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She is guarding water because she's vastly uncomfortable at the dog park, her other acting out is also a result of her not feeling great there.
Why are dog Parks something you want to subject her to?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just to mention.....

I was at a local park. Here in NY, you're allowed to go to any park and off leash your dog from 9pm to 9am.

well... There was a rottie with his favorite soccer ball, and a smaller mixed breed comes over to investigate the ball.
Resulted in the mixed breed dog having his a nice piece of his back ripped open, and required over 60 stitches.

I sit at the sidelines and watch at the dog parks all the time. So many people there, are so little informed. They bring treats, balls, bones, and in TOO many cases, let their llittle children run around the park area with the dogs. I don't say anything, because I generally feel that most of those dog owners feel they could do no wrong, so I mind my business.
But they're an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## William Markham (Mar 5, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> She is guarding water because she's vastly uncomfortable at the dog park, her other acting out is also a result of her not feeling great there.
> Why are dog Parks something you want to subject her to?


Exactly, and thank you! Dogs often act aggressively because they feel threatened and very uncomfortable. Try to figure out if this is the case with your dog and then ask what you can do.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Can you take her outside the dog park to give her water? Take your own container. Dont allow her near the parks watering area if she is possessive of it. Some dogs at our dog park dont like other dogs to get near them when drinking water. Their owners remove them and give them water outside the area and bring them back in when they are done. Their dogs are great otherwise I dont see them uncomfortable at the dog park. Just because your dog resource guards his water doesnt mean hes aggressive and uncomfortable in other areas. From what ive read here alot of german shepherd resource guard, does that mean they are all uncomfortable around other dogs and people while just playing? no it doesnt. It just means that you should be more aware of his items and not take them to the park for him to guard.

You will have alot of people here come out and bash you for going to dog parks. Not all dog parks are the same. You have to be responsible enough to determine if yours is a good or bad one. You can walk your dog on the street or in a on leash park and still encounter people who do not follow rules and allow their dogs to run wild and attack your dog. nothing is a 100 %.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well guess I'm a basher...


Your dog is a car wreck looking for a place to happen! Your putting other ill informed dog owners at risk, using other peoples dogs as guinea pigs, is not a responsible way to train your dog. All it takes is a moments inattention and the wrong dog...

If your going to persist in putting other people dogs at risk...look up "The Proper Way To Breakup a Dog Fight" on the same site so you'll be better prepared for a bad encounter! 

Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread is almost 2 years old FWIW. 

David Winners


----------

